# Series Resonance phenomenon



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CAUSA said:


> I was reminded the other day by a fellow form member of resonance interference. This sparked some instance of remembering some failures I have seen of power generation failures with different grounding systems.
> 
> Now to prevent me from writing a list, there is a document from a individual in Mexico that sparked my interest. it is written far more thorough than I ever could.
> 
> ...


I read several pages but it got over my head and so reading further became pointless

could you give me the short/dummies version?


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

I never thought of it that way. Yes it can be much, depending if morning coffee has been consumed or not.

Orchestra:

Music, conductor: =Grounding system, Any system.
All the instruments in the group: = The electrical system in balance, current Voltage, RLC.

The concert is playing and a few instruments are going out of tune. This affects many things.

1-The other players, some play louder than normal to try to drown out the other. some players stop and 

2-The conductor what does he do.? some keep the players playing, that are out of tune (floating ground.) and just keeps going hoping no one will notice.

3-this causes the audience to get up and leave, and start rioting, demanding there money back. (a little much) would love to see that, a bunch of tuxedos throwing hands. (equipment faulting that is still in play and can be removed later).

1A- the same concert with same players. Same instruments out of tune.

2A- different conductor: solidly grounded system. giving the out of tune players to stop or bow out. super suddenly.

this causes the other players to go (Whatttttttttttt) and some stop and some keep playing depending on the type of instrument and conductor response. which affects the music, sound quality.

3A- this causes the audience to wonder what's next. the ones with the sensitive ears leave. 

the true music fan stays. but demand the out of tune players leave (faulted circuit removed from service.) in protest the conductor leaves. (grounded becoming ungrounded). 

this causes the audience to pick up a instrument and start jamming with the remaining players. then some on shuts of the lights and puts on the strobe light and it now becomes a rave. and the cool guys show up and join the party. (unwanted resonance and heat from overvoltage's).

I have to think about the grounding resistor in the scenario, when I do I will post it.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Try youtube and enter Ferroresonance for some interesting videos and explanations....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

From now on, every time I am screwing 24" expanding box braces to metal studs for support of 4"x 2-1/2" metal outlet boxes on my jobs I will be thinking about this and taking it all into consideration on my installs............ Ever notice the 3/4" twist out ko is not as easy as the 1/2" one was to remove? Thats another big issue that needs to be looked at.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok I guess we could always talk about the muffler *resonance* of a Pontiac *F*i*ero *as you are installing a nutone f-fan...


----------

